# Homozygous Tobiano Paint Studs



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

All right, so apparently, a lot of you know that I'm thinking about breeding my Arabian mare this spring, or next. And I've been posting stallions that I've found, but I know that none of them are really spectacular. I am not as observant with conformation as some people, either, so I sometimes don't notice things. A friend of mine suggested that I should post a topic asking the people of Horse Forum to suggest studs that would complement my mare, so I thought I'd try it. So if you want to add in your advice or suggestions about breeding her, now is the time to do it. I've been looking for stallions, but I haven't found as many quality ones as maybe some of you can. 

So basically, I'm looking for a homozygous tobiano Paint stallion, preferably with a quieter, calmer temperament that might contribute that to the foal. I'm generally looking for performance-bred horses, especially reining horses (I like stockier Paints too). Preferably under 16 hands. Preferably stud fee under about $900, but doesn't really matter. Stud can be located anywhere in Canada or the U.S., as long as artificial insemination is an option (otherwise, western Canada only).
*Homozygous isn't necessarily a requirement. Colour isn't my major concern. It's just a preference. Paint/QH, on the other hand, IS a must because this is the cross I want. 

And then Destiny of course...I'll attach some pictures for reference. She has a great temperament and is very quiet for an Arab. She's not as slender as a lot of Arabs, and sooo many people ask if she's a Quarter Horse (except when she gets excited and her tail comes up and she arches her neck and her mane flips down in that way of hers). And her hooves are amazing. She's barefoot and has been for 3 years now without any problems. We do trail riding and I've considered going into reining with her, but showing isn't really for me so we haven't gotten there yet.  The foal will be used for the same: trail riding, trick horse, maybe some light showing (reining, western/English pleasure, maybe low-level jumping or dressage) if I ever felt like it.


Conformation pics "too large." -_- Anyway, links are below. I can't shrink them right now. 
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/126/6/b/arabian_by_aswadameera-d4yr9ab.jpg
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/358/b/e/bay_arabian_by_aswadameera-d5p1ls7.jpg
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/034/f/a/poise_by_aswadameera-d5tq0gj.jpg
I know they're not the best, but they're what I was able to get. 


So. If you have any ideas for studs for my mare, post them here and I'll definitely look at them. Thanks!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My favorite Tobiano Paint stallion is by far...Slicks Left Prints. He is proven in the breeding shed as well as in the show ring. While his conformation is not "perfect" (He's a little downhill, and has a longer back) He has a great backend, stocky build, low hocks and he's a USEABLE horse.

Slicks Left Prints - Brooks Paints and Quarter Horses

His stud fee is also incredibly affordable IMO.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I lied...THIS guy is my favorite homozygous stud. He is INCREDIBLE. Extremely versatile. The epitome of an "All Around Horse"

QT's Gold Mastercard

http://www.qtsgoldmastercard.com/

And only $850 stud fee. That's a heck of a deal. Just look at his show record. And the foal's he producing. (BTW, He has many more photos and information on his FB page)

It's WELL worth the wait to breed to a quality horse. Even if you have to save up for another year, you'll be happy you did in the long run. Do not settle for less then QUALITY.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you so much! They are both beautiful! QT's Gold MasterCard is amazing!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Tru North - breeding information, stallion directory, studbook.

There is not many decent quality Homozygous paint horses locally. I know of only a couple. One does not stand to public,one is over your price range & other just recently passed on.Don't know anything of stallion in the link posted but thought he was much better than most around here. 
Also remember if you think about shipping the stud fee is just the beginning of costs:shock:,it is the collection,shipping & vet fees that add up in BIG hurry:-(
I think you may want to reconsider breeding to a Homozygous paint,you will find better quality in other paints or consider other breed crosses...


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you!  Yeah, I know, about the collection, shipping, and vet fees... that's going to be the worst part about the shipping. xD


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My gelding is out of a homozygous stud called A Masked Asset (Dash) - I think he would make a fantastic cross on your mare, he tends to throw to the momma's color so good likelihood of a bay tobiano like my boy- 

A Masked Asset's foals are all amt owner trained and have great minds - two of Dash's babies (mine and another) competed at the APHA World Show this year and did well - but many others just show and ride their horses locally - 

I saw Dash in person when I went to pick up Spidey - Dash is big boned, nice headed, toes out a TINY bit in the front on his left, but other than that built really nice. My gelding is super correct, very straight and built right.

His stud fee is very low ($650) and he does shipped semen. I have attached his ad which shows my gelding and the other baby at Worlds, with Dash at the bottom - the second pic is of Spidey and I.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Joni Voloshin's website is way out of date, but you'll find performance homozygous tobiano stallions in your price range. I'd recommend calling them and requesting current info. They often have ads in the PHJ.

Joni Voloshin Performance Horses: About Us

I'll take a look in my PHJ for more, too.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you both! I will check them out.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I lied...THIS guy is my favorite homozygous stud. He is INCREDIBLE. Extremely versatile. The epitome of an "All Around Horse"
> 
> QT's Gold Mastercard
> 
> ...


There is absolutely no way I've spent hours scrolling through this guy's FB page, are you kidding? Pul-ease :wink:

. . . But really, this guy and his babies are enough to lead me to the dark side. Although he's super cute going English, too!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

EliRose said:


> There is absolutely no way I've spent hours scrolling through this guy's FB page, are you kidding? Pul-ease :wink:
> 
> . . . But really, this guy and his babies are enough to lead me to the dark side. Although he's super cute going English, too!


LoL. I know. His eye are just beautiful. And they are so soft. The pictures of him working English, he looks so relaxed. And he literally is the All-Arounder. I've never seen a horse shown in so many different events. And place in them! He is absolutely impeccably trained. He has great bone too. He's built to work...And to last.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

What about this guy? Don't know anything about him, just ran across him while looking for a horse myself

APHA Homozygous Tobiano DUN Stud - Rope, Rein or Ranch | livestock for sale | Grande Prairie | Kijiji


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm completely in love with his colouring! <3 The shade, I mean. Thank you!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Indiana2 said:


> What about this guy? Don't know anything about him, just ran across him while looking for a horse myself
> 
> APHA Homozygous Tobiano DUN Stud - Rope, Rein or Ranch | livestock for sale | Grande Prairie | Kijiji


I like him too. He is also reasonable. OP I would contact his owners if I were you. Shalom


----------

